# Where is land cut??



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

I keep reading about Land Cut but all I can find on the net is that it separates the lower and upper laguna madres. I'll be back down in Aransas Pass just before Christmas and will be until the end of February. I'll be hauling my 18' boat down from Northern Cal. and I fiqure that I'd like to try Land Cut, that is if I can find it. My house is in Aransas Pass, a couple blocks from HEB. What would be the quickest route to get to Land cut from there. Thanks, in advance, for an answer.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Its in front of my fishing cabin........lol.......Seriously though, it is located south of baffin bay between the upper and lower laguna madre. It was dug thru the king and kennedy ranchs in the 1940's for the intra coastal waterway. Your best bet is drag your boat to Padre Island National Sea Shore's Bird Island Basin. Put your boat in and head south for 25 miles, it is a tight channel for the next 26 miles. Good luck. If you want any help when you get down, just pm me and I'd be glad to help you get started. Reds and drum are pretty good that time of year.

chuck


----------



## Slackr (Jul 13, 2009)

Launch at Bird Island boat ramp at the Padre Island National Seashore and go south(west if you want to be technical) down the Intracoastal Waterway (the ditch) until the channel narrows south of Baffin Bay. About a 45 min. boat ride at 25-30 mph. From Aransas Pass it would be a long boat ride. Check Google Earth - you can see where it starts and ends - about 20 miles long.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Figfarmer said:


> I keep reading about Land Cut but all I can find on the net is that it separates the lower and upper laguna madres. I'll be back down in Aransas Pass just before Christmas and will be until the end of February. I'll be hauling my 18' boat down from Northern Cal. and I fiqure that I'd like to try Land Cut, that is if I can find it. My house is in Aransas Pass, a couple blocks from HEB. What would be the quickest route to get to Land cut from there. Thanks, in advance, for an answer.


A bit of advice if I may. Its a long run to the landcut so get some spots to tag on the way down fish your way down from bird island hitting king ranch shoreline maybe the badlands try yarbrough or rocky slough and rocks in Baffin the the landcut and work your way back down the south shoreline in the afternoon. We usually fish Nueces Bay and round Rockport but about 2 or 3 times a yr we make the trek and it is a trek.lol Maybe its me but I have never done well on the baffin or landcut trip. I have seen people who have but personely I just like the adventure of it becouse I never do well.


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the all the directions (and for the offer, railbird. I might take you up on that sometime). I was hoping that it was above Baffin Bay. I'd still like to give it a shot sometime, though. I can't wait to get out of Nor Cal and head back to South Texas. Don't catch all the fish afore I get there. FF


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Land Cut USGS Potrero Cortado Quad, Texas, Topographic Map*

http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lon=-97.4474854&lat=27.0086634&datum=nad83

Land Cut is a Channel in the state of Texas (county of Kenedy), located at latitude - longitude coordinates (also known as lat-long or GPS coordinates) of N 27.00866 and W -97.44749. Land Cut is shown in the center of the topographic (topo) map, which is sourced from the United States Geographical Survey map USGS Potrero Cortado quad.


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the map site, Capt. Dave.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You need to look at what type of boat you have and how shallow it runs for a lot of that country. 

Lot of people go into Baffin during the winter big trout fishing. It has some deeper water but also has bunch of rocks in it and around the bay.

Out of the ICW a lot of the water down there is knee deep or less.


----------

